# Gibson MK-72



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

I am working on this guitar to get it playing better. By the serial # I believe it is a 1978 model. These were made between 1975 and 79 and discontinued because of poor sales. An experimental model.
The main issue with this guitar is a lifting bridge and badly split top. The bridge was re glued by the present owner who claims it's a type that will never let go. That's not good, because it seems to be pliable and soft and is most likely acting like a gasket between the bridge and guitar body. I'm afraid if I try to remove it, I might likely destroy whats left the top. If it was mine I'd risk it. I've repaired the top, adjusted the truss rod and dressed the frets. It now has a nice action and almost perfect intonation which was a surprise. Sound is ok.

The owner may want to sell it. Does anyone have any idea of this guitar's value? About the only thing it has going for it is the Gibson name.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

From what you described why even look at it, it sounds as if you may have tos pend some real money to have those issues fixed , but here is what the blue book says about these. Mark Series.Sloped shoulder guitar spruce top rosewood back/sides made between 75-78 with 1225 made, in average shape between $575-675.00 in excellent shape hey would be $975-1125.00, but from what you said this is below average shape so I would put it between $350-475.00, the MK model that you really want to get a hold of is the MK-99 find one of these and you are talking some serious cash and rarity with only about 12 ever made before they stopped making it (1977 )
I would first find out what type of glue he did use on the top before I even attempted to remove the bridge and do it properly


----------



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey, thanks for that info Ship of fools. It wouldn't cost money, just time. $350.00 may be a little high for what I am willing to pay for this. It's missing the paste on rosette and pick guard. No case either. People like to shell out some pretty big bucks for the Gibson name tho.


----------

